#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Встреча форумчан в Харькове

## Alex

@*Skyku*, @*Дмитрий К*армапенко, @*Alex*

----------

Skyku (29.06.2019), Ануруддха (09.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2019)

----------


## Alex

@*Skyku*

----------

Skyku (29.06.2019), Ануруддха (09.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2019)

----------


## Alex

@*Alex*

----------

Skyku (29.06.2019), Ануруддха (09.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2019)

----------


## Vega

Встреча без галстуков. Потому как все съели.
И место встречи  интересное.

----------


## Alex

Отличный грузинский семейный ресторанчик. Недорого, непафосно, вкусно, аутентично.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2019)

----------

